# Nitrocut



## N_I_C_K (May 14, 2010)

My friend saw a pre-workout product called Nitrocut that got his attention. He has heard from someone that it's great but is worried about what's in it. He said he heard it was mixed with like HGH. Is it okay for him to take? He's a 16 year old.

Also if it is okay to take, is it a good product?


----------



## Tommy89 (May 19, 2010)

One of my friends is also taking nitrocut and he is kind of happy with the results. I checked out their site and it looks like NO booster and it says it produces HGH in the body. If your friend is 16 he shouldn't be taking it, says you have to be 18 to take it. I am looking to try it myself.


----------



## Built (May 19, 2010)

There is no oral supplement that will raise your HGH high enough or long enough to do anything. 

Save your money and learn how to diet. Seriously.


----------



## ca_iron (May 19, 2010)

There is nothing special about this product, typical to what is in the market and nothing but Arginine and Arginine derivatives.

There are good products out there that are cheaper, or you friend can just buy Arginine AKG or similar by bulk as well. If he is looking for a mix that has NO properties, there are also some great pre workout mixed out there


----------



## N_I_C_K (May 20, 2010)

Built said:


> There is no oral supplement that will raise your HGH high enough or long enough to do anything.
> 
> Save your money and learn how to diet. Seriously.



I'm not buying it or anything, my friend told asked me about it and I've ever heard of it so I asked about it on here. But he's already ripped and rich so I don't know why he wants it......


----------



## Saney (May 20, 2010)

Nitrocut is the best product ever. I lost 100lbs from it so far and it's nothing short of amazing. I'm still 500lbs over weight, but i'll be there in no time with NITROCUT!!


----------



## N_I_C_K (May 20, 2010)

Saney said:


> Nitrocut is the best product ever. I lost 100lbs from it so far and it's nothing short of amazing. I'm still 500lbs over weight, but i'll be there in no time with NITROCUT!!



Now this guy is good with the jokes! Let me tell ya.


----------



## ca_iron (May 25, 2010)

Saney said:


> Nitrocut is the best product ever. I lost 100lbs from it so far and it's nothing short of amazing. I'm still 500lbs over weight, but i'll be there in no time with NITROCUT!!


 
LOL .. 

I don't mind Nitric Oxide (AAKG/Arginine) type products, but what I hate is the claims behind them which drives me insane. Not to mention the price tag behind them when from a production cost we are talking about $2-$5 per bottle including the label price. It is not just Nitrocuts, but also ForceFactor and all those companies that want to cash in the hype. Not to mention the money spent on getting all those endorsements.
These companies will thrive and survive and make money because there will always be people who are still new into this supplement world and get sucked into this. 

I think Nitorcuts are pretty creative, and might have a good strategy overall and probably targeting newbies but not mature audience who have seen hype and fads come and go within the industry


----------



## jongrillon (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been taking Nitrocut now for 2 months and i already feel and see  the difference in appearance and power. I've been able to work out  longer and gain strength faster than any other supplements I've taken at  GNC. I've thrashed all the other ones i used to use just because it really works. Another thing is that i haven't worked out for a whole year and i just started 2 months ago while taking Nitrocut and i went from benching 115 to 205lbs. I dont do like intense work outs either just because i work all day so the only time for me to work out is at night in my garage for 30 minutes every other night and i'm a smaller guy at 5'4 145 pounds.. Nitrocut is not all hype it really works.


----------

